# Math Trick



## crewsk (Aug 1, 2005)

1. *Grab a calculator. (you won’t be able to do this one in your head)***

2. Key in the first three digits of your phone number (NOT the area code)

3. Multiply by 80

4. Add 1

5. Multiply by 250

6. Add the last 4 digits of your phone number

7. Add the last 4 digits of your phone number again

8. Subtract 250

9. Divide number by 2

 

Do you recognize the answer?  If not, you did something wrong.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 1, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> 1.*Grab a calculator. (you won’t be able to do this one in your head)***
> 
> 2.Key in the first three digits of your phone number (NOT the area code)
> 
> ...



Pretty cool.   It works!!


----------



## mugsy27 (Aug 1, 2005)

thats neat!


----------



## middie (Aug 1, 2005)

someone have a calculator i can borrow ??


----------



## middie (Aug 1, 2005)

oh wait... (got on on my phone).
HOLY CRAP THAT'S WEIRD !!!!!!!!!!!
wow !!!!!!


----------



## Raven (Aug 1, 2005)

Wicked!! 

~ Raven ~


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2005)

cool 

kadesma


----------



## callie (Aug 1, 2005)

weird - how's that happen?  anyone a math whiz around here??


----------



## crewsk (Aug 1, 2005)

I wish I knew callie! My cousin sent it to me today & I thought it was pretty neat.


----------



## GB (Aug 1, 2005)

Well the equation asks for both parts of your phone number (#2 and #6) so it just needs to extrapolate that from the rest of the numbers.


----------



## callie (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks gb...







 i'll read up on that!


----------

